# Relief carving



## Brian Harnett (Mar 1, 2011)

A few relief carvings I have done in the last few weeks.

The wood is white Pine

I got the parts for my clock at Klockit - The World's Leading Clock Parts and Clock Movements Supplier for Over 35 Years good selection and pricing there.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Mar 1, 2011)

Magnificant work!!i am so fascinated with your carvings for sale?


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 13, 2011)

That looks like a bird house in the middle the face with mouth open ? thats assume work .


----------

